# Minnesota Eyes



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Has anyone been catching any walleyes in MN lately? I have spoken with a few people that have been skunked every time out lately. I was out with the kids for about 30-40 minutes with only a couple bites and none boated on Friday night before the monsoon hit. Tough to manage a wild 4 year old and fish and help the 8 year old re bait, etc. Anyway, it was a nice evening in spite of no fish. Again, I am not looking for any hot spots, just wondering what others success has been. If the weather holds steady this week, hopefully the weekend will be good.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I've heard Pelican is kickin out a couple of eyes. Then my favorite, N. Lida, is always a good bet. Don't expect stringers of 3-4 lbers.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have caught a few eaters from shore this weekend on Big Detroit. They were 14-18 inchers. Mmm...mmm!


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Been beatin'-up on the 'eyes on a regular basis on most lakes in my area.The biggest problem for those that don't catch fish is they don't know how to catch post-spawn 'eyes,so they go around telling everyone the fish aren't biting.These are the same people who durring normal times catch a ton of fish,so fortunately for 'yours-truly',the pressure is real light.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I caught a few this past weekend at my cabin by Peqout Lakes. I also caught a smallmouth bass which are not listed as a species in there. It was bad ace.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Have been killing them on pool 3 of the Mississippi. Pretty unbelievable year so far..


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Bite was slow on Monday and Tuesday of this week, but they turned on on Wednesday and Thursday night on the South Shore of Big Detroit, as usual.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Spent the last few days fishing area lakes when the wind would quiet down enough to get out.Little Winnie is still booting out sizeable fish in 12-14ft.,off structure or windy points on jigs&minnows.Big Coufoot Sioux Lake is putting out alot of slot fish w/a few keepers thrown in,they are still up shallow for the most part still feeding on shinners that haven't moved to deeper water yet.Found a few in 18-22ft. but not many.Big Jessie putting out real nice eyes,most on breaklines off points or deep humps in 25-30ft.,bottom-bouncers w/crawlers or leaches worked the best for us,w/a 3ft leader and small gold spinner.Bowstring still producing real nice fish,most in the 18-20in. range,jigs&minnows worked the best for us, worked med. fast backtrolling,on rough water,in 6-14ft.of water.Talking to the local guides here, they said the same thing I was thinking,the fishing is good as long as you stick w/early season tactics,as the weather has been unusually cool this year.Good Luck to all--HOOK 'EM UP& COOK "EM UP


----------



## TONGA (Jun 29, 2004)

Howdy folks I am seeking info on places to fish in the Minneapolis ST Paul area..
I will be there installing a new assembly line for Ford and thought I might try to get some fishing in while I am out that way.
I am a Moderator on a Michigan Sportsmen forum and it is a great place for info,,so I thought I would look around and see if I could find a forum and some info about Minnesota?


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Tonga, a good website for info for the Minneapolis area would be fishingminnesota.com...good luck


----------



## TONGA (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks I will have a look see


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

You have good catfishing right below the Ford dam also. Just pull up next to a wingdam, throw out a jig and minnow and hold on. There are also good eyes in that stretch below the dam.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Simonson- You are alive!! Glad to hear Bar prep isn't eating you up over there!! Keep hammering them fishies. 
 
~duke


----------

